# Hulkster Newsletter, MAR 1997, Issue #2



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Section 1, Part 1, Workout Routines/Fitness Articles/News Updates
PUSH, PULL, LEGS: Hulkster's Workout Routine
The PUSH, PULL, LEGS technique is based on focusing efforts on either PUSHING away from the center of your body, or PULLING toward your center. To utilize this technique you perform PUSH or major concentric exercises on day one. Day two, alternate to PULL or eccentric exercises. Day three work the legs and the abdominal. This technique is most effective when two cycles of PUSH, PULL, LEGS are completed each week. That is, six workout days, at 90 minutes a session, and one day of rest.

Results from NATURAL clients show an increase in strength an average of 25% after two months. This includes clients following the basic rules of rest/recuperation, diet, and minor supplementation.

To begin the program utilize light weights and focus on technique. Ensure your form for every exercise is proper. Slowly increase the weight lifted as you become more familiar with the PUSH, PULL, LEGS technique. To ensure you are utilizing the correct weight load for your fitness level, consider the following: when you wake up the next day, you should be slightly sore. If your muscles are sore throughout the day, your weight load needs to be decreased. If you wake up the next day and are not sore, then increase the weight load. Generally the percentage of decrease or increase is 10-20% of the current weight so as to gradually build or decrease your weight load.

For body builders with primary goals to dramatically increase their size and strength, utilize a program of 4 sets per exercise with repetitions of 12, 10, 8, 6, respectively. For the hard gainers utilize the 4 sets per exercise with repetitions of 10, 8, 6, 4, respectively. Steadily increase the weight load with each set.

If you do not experience muscle fatigue by last repetition of set 3, you need to add more weight. Pay particular attention to muscle fatigue on the last two sets.
PUSH, major concentric exercises:
Bench PressPress Behind NeckAlternate Dumbbell PressTricep PressdownSeated Dumbbell PressParallel Bar DipsIncline PressSupine FliesIncline FliesTricep ExtensionCable CrossoversClose-grip Bench PressDecline PressDumbbell Tricep StretchTricep KickbacksTricep Dumbbell Ext.PULL, major eccentric exercises:
Barbell curlLateral RaiseUpright RowFront Pull downBent-over FliesLateral RaisePullsAlt. Dumbbell RaiseBent-over RowsLow Pulley RowsT-bar RowsDumbbell RowsShrugsIncline Dumbbell CurlsBarbell CurlsAlt. Dumbbell CurlsConcentration CurlsWide-grip Chin Pulls-upsExamples of LEGS/AB exercises:
Incline Twisting Sit-upsRoman Chair Sit-upsHanging Leg RaiseIncline Knee RaiseCrunchesSquatsHack SquatsLeg CurlsThigh ExtensionsLeg PressSissy SquatStanding Calf RaiseSeated Calf Raise


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes****

Section 2, Part 1, Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes, Medical Community Winstrol & Winstrol V, (Stanozolol)
Uses: Anabolic steroids are synthetic male hormones which enhance and repair the body tissue-building process. They are used medically to treat anemia (low red blood cell count); to control breast cancer in women; to improve weight loss due to severe illness, and to treat osteoporosis (bone loss).
How to Use This Medication: This medication is taken by mouth or by intramuscular injection. It may be taken with food or milk if stomach upset occurs. Take this medication exactly as prescribed. Do not increase your dose or take this more often than directed since the risk of side effects will be increased. While taking this medication, your doctor may schedule periodic lab tests to monitor the effectiveness of therapy.
Side Effects: Nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, diarrhea, trouble sleeping or excitation may occur the first several days as your body adjusts to the medication. Other side effects include acne, yellowing of the skin or mood changes. Males before puberty may experience increases in penis size, frequency of erections, and hair growth. After puberty, males may experience loss of scalp hair, breast tenderness or swelling, painful erections, trouble urinating, changes in sex drive. Women should notify their doctor if they develop a deepening of the voice, hoarseness, an increase in body hair, changes in sex drive or menstrual changes while taking this medication. Notify your doctor if you develop vomiting, skin color changes or swelling of the feet or ankles while taking this medication. Diabetics must closely monitor urine and blood sugar while taking this medication and report any changes to your doctor. Anabolic steroids may stop or stunt growth in children under 18 years of age. Thus, this medication must only be used in this age group when prescribed by a medical specialist. Liver disease, sometimes fatal, has occurred as a result of abuse of anabolic steroids.
Interactions: Any over-the-counter or prescription medication you may taking, related to blood thinners, warfarin or oral medication for diabetes.
Storage: Store between 59 and 86 degrees F (15 and 30 degrees C). Keep away from moisture and sunlight. Do not store in the bathroom. Do not freeze the liquid forms.
Generic Name: Stanozolol
Brand Names: Winstrol, Winstrol V, Winstrol Depot, Stromba, Strombaject.
The usual dosage for androgen replacement in the male is 50 to 400mg every 2 to 4 weeks.
Average wholesale price: $200.00/30ml (50mg/ml), $140.00/500 tabs (2mg/tab).
Manufactures: Zambon, Winthrop, Heather, Upjohn, Sterling Research


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes****

Section 3, Part 1, Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes, Gym/Locker Room Winstrol & Winstrol V, (Stanozolol)
This Anabolic steroid is known for it's great cutting effects (commonly stacked with Anavar / Parabolan / Deca / Primobolan / Equipoise) in preparation for a bodybuilding contest, some muscle growth (if stacked with Testosterone / D-bol / Andriol / Anadrol ), little or no water retention, and does not seem to aromatize. Rated in the top five, for least causing side-effect steroid.
Most common side-effects: increased acne, joint irritation / pain after several weeks of usage, (GGT, bilirubin, enzymes) adverse liver test results. The injectable version is one of the few intramuscular products, which is 17-alkylated.
The usual dosage for size and strength increases in a male is 150 to 300mg every 7 days (Winstrol Depot), 50 to 100mg three times a week (Winstol), or 6 to 15 tabs everyday
Black-market price: $350 to $400/30ml (50mg/ml vial), $8 to $15/1ml (50mg/ml amp), $0.50 to $1.00/tab (2mg/tab)
Counterfeits (Manufacturers copied): Zambon, Winthrop, Heather"


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Supplements****

Section 4, Part 1, Supplements

WHY whey? soy IN YOUR FACE! - Written by Unique
Right now everyone is probably asking, "What the heck does he mean by that?" The title will become evident once you see the big picture of what is going on in the supplement industry regarding protein powders. If you remember many years ago, weight gainers were the big thing and protein powders were out! Then, in like a storm came the low calorie weight gainers (yeah right!), the criticizing of the high calorie diet, and the inundation of whey protein. The trend is this--promote something, then dispel it, promote it again, then dispel it. This way, the supplement companies always have something "new" to bring to the market. I predict that very shortly there will be a resurgence in the high calorie diet. It might be slightly modified, but a high calorie diet nonetheless. Supplement companies do not care really what the truth about supplements really is--they will promote only what is "hot" and is making money. Back to protein powders--is whey really better and are you getting what you pay for?

Studies have been done to assess any differences in weight gain between individuals supplementing with whey protein, soy protein, or egg protein. SURPRISE, SURPRISE! There were no differences whatsoever (statistically speaking) between the effectiveness of the proteins. Remember, all three of these proteins are designed to stimulate growth--albeit in chicks, calf's, etc. So is one really better than another? Proponents of whey say that it has an ultra high BV (biological value), exceeding by far every other protein. One manufacturer claims that their protein has a BV of 168--over 50% better that egg protein! Companies also claim that their whey protein is special because it has di- and tri- peptides. They claim that these peptides enhance the immune system, and help to greatly increase the BV of the protein. Another claim is that whey contains certain, specific peptides that greatly enhance the immune system. Finally, it is claimed that whey has a significantly higher amount of glutamine and the anti-catabolic branched chain amino acids than any other protein.

Are any of the above statements regarding whey protein true? Yes, but only one. If processed correctly, whey will have small amounts of peptides (lactoferrin, lactoperoxidase, immunoglobulin, etc.) that definitely enhance the immune system. These peptides are NATURALLY OCCURRING and are not created by hydrolyzing the protein (breaking large peptides into smaller ones). Many studies have been completed regarding the effect of whey on the immune system and it is generally recognized in the scientific community that whey positively stimulates the immune system. The di- and tri- peptides that you're continually hearing about regarding whey have nothing to do with these naturally occurring peptides. If processed using low heat, any type of whey including sweet whey (which is basically unprocessed) will have these naturally occurring peptides. A hydrolyzed whey can have di- and tri- peptides but these do nothing for the immune system, are not naturally occurring, and are basically worthless to the bodybuilder! Although unmentioned in all the hype, whey also has been shown to have a positive effect on a person's cholesterol and triglyceride profile. With long term use, characteristics like this become very important as to the benefits of supplementing with a particular protein. As a note, several studies have shown casein to have a negative impact on a person's cholesterol profile!

Now let's consider the other claims about whey--the ultra high BV, the di-and tri- peptides, and statements about glutamine and bcaas. This is where it gets interesting and where the public is being deceived and manipulated. I have researched this topic rather thoroughly and have talked to experts in the field who work for the actual companies which manufacture and process the raw, bulk products. I have questioned several experts as to the quality of the various proteins and have found a few interesting facts. First and foremost, BV and PER are OUTDATED. The newest and most accurate measurement of a protein's quality for a HUMAN is the PDCAAS--protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid Score. A mouthful I know, and yet it is the industry standard. According to this scale, whey is not necessarily the best protein. In fact, casein, egg, soy, and whey are all considered a ONE (top score) on the scale. Does this mean that all of the above proteins are equal? Not at all--I will discuss the pros and cons of each protein later in the article. What it does mean is that all of the above proteins will supply the BASIC BUILDING BLOCKS for proteinaceous tissue growth and recuperation as well as the next one. I also inquired about hydrolization (breaking the proteins into smaller fractions like "di and tri peptides"). What I found was that the hydrolyzed product caused less nitrogen retention than a similar non-hydrolyzed whey. As a note: the hydrolyzed product that I inquired about was the BEST in the industry with a 27% hydrolization, no bitter taste, and at a cost from the manufacturer of greater than $8.00 per pound! Consider the above and you will quickly realize that supplement companies (who don't actually manufacture the whey but buy the raw product from an actual manufacturer) are telling "some fibs" about whey protein. BV of 168--ABSOLUTELY LUDICROUS!!!!!! whey manufacturers sometimes still use BV and always rate whey protein as a 94 BV! Thus, when you see this 168 BV listed on the label of several manufacturer's whey protein, just turn your head, know you're being scammed, and absolutely don't buy!

If it doesn't further increase nitrogen retention, then what's the point of di- and tri- peptides? There IS a good reason for hydrolyzing a protein and having short peptides but it has nothing to do with BV/nitrogen retention. Instead, it has everything to do with how FAST and EASY the product is absorbed in the gut. Regular, undigested whey will be broken down into di- and tri-peptides via enzymes in a person's gut and will be absorbed as such but the whole process just takes a little longer. Hydrolyzed products are basically only useful in baby food or hospital situations where a person's digestive system is not functioning optimally or when protein delivery is needed very quickly. Is there any benefit of a hydrolyzed product for the bodybuilder? To tell you the truth, I would have to say NO except possibly for the benefit of having a quickly absorbed protein immediately after a workout to ensure the muscle tissue is flooded with nutrients in a timely manner. Finally, the cost of hydrolyzed whey is outrageous and its taste (except that one top notch product) is ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE. Trust me, if you're trying to induce vomiting, just take a little hydrolyzed whey protein!

Isn't the claim true about whey having significantly higher amounts of glutamine and bcaas? Sorry, but NO! whey does have the highest amounts of bcaas of any protein but not SIGNIFICANTLY higher amounts. When it comes to the amounts of glutamine, soy beats whey hands down. For every 100 grams of protein, whey has 20.1 grams of bcaas and 4.9 grams of glutamine. Maybe to your surprise, soy has 18.1 grams of bcaas and a whopping 10.5 grams of glutamine! Again, we have been lied to and deceived. Of course it's not hard to figure out why when you consider that soy isolate is no more than one quarter the cost of a whey isolate. I think I am going to vomit (too much hydrolyzed whey!!!!!!)

You're asking, "C'mon Unique, what does all of this mean to us bodybuilders?. I'll tell you--you're being ripped off ROYALLY! Most companies are selling whey protein concentrate (wpc) and saying that their product is ion-exchange, etc, etc. Let me explain a few more details. Ion exchange really doesn't mean anything in terms of the quality of the protein powder as a whole! Any high quality, pure protein will be labeled an isolate and this is what you MUST look for. A true ion-exchange process CAN yield a good isolate but it is by far not the only process around in order to get a superior whey protein. An isolate will have very little fat and lactose and will be about 90% protein (the protein fractions are "isolated" from the rest of the material). On the other hand, a wpc is vastly inferior with about 7% fat and lactose and only 75% protein (The protein in wpc is usually pretty good but who wants to deal with all of the fat and lactose?) Interestingly, wpc costs less than half of what an isolate costs. Unfortunately, both products look and taste about the same so it becomes very hard to know what you have--you basically have to trust the manufacturer (supplement company) of the particular product. Here's the picture--the industry through various articles in muscle magazines touts the benefits and characteristics of a whey protein isolate and turns around and uses a CONCENTRATE. Tell me, who's the wiser? The supplement companies, that's who, and they're a whole lot richer to boot! Some manufacturers will put 98% wpc in their product and then put in 1% of a hydrolyzed product (remember this tastes horrible!) and 1% of an isolate. Then, they can legally claim all types of stuff on their label--di and tri peptides, ion-exchange, blah, blah, blah!

Some of you guys are probably getting a little angry and are asking what can be done. To start, read the ingredient list very carefully. Look for the terms wpc, isolate, Hydrolyzed, etc. Also, look at the nutritional specs. A true, high quality protein will have just about zero fat and carbohydrates per serving. If it has even one or two grams of fat or carbs per serving then you know you've been had with a wpc. To make matters worse, experts in the field have told me that they have first hand evidence of supplement companies totally mislabeling their product. If you purchase a product through a retail outlet then all I can say is GOOD LUCK!

What about the other available proteins--egg, casein, and soy? How do these compare? First, let me state that all of the above proteins are decent if processed correctly. Each will provide the body very efficiently with the protein that it "needs". Before you say it, I know your response--"That's all wonderful, but what is the best protein for me, a bodybuilder/weightlifter?" If you were to use any ONE protein source then I would have to say that it's a toss up between a soy isolate and a whey isolate. wpc provides a good protein; however the accompanying fat and carbs is something you do not want. If I had my choice, I would pick a soy isolate. A soy isolate is VERY cheap, has the highest score on the PCDAAS, is very soluble if instantized, is extremely bland (a good thing), IMPROVES kidney function (unlike any other protein), is anticarcinogenic, is anti-estrogen, lowers LDL (bad) and raises HDL (good) cholesterol, IMPROVES THYROID FUNCTION, etc, etc--the list goes on and on. I would definitely stay away from casein and eggwhite. casein has been shown to have detrimental effects on a person's cholesterol profile and eggwhite protein tastes poorly, is expensive, and consists of about 10% carbohydrates.

I would have to say that the way to go is a 50/50 mixture of a whey protein isolate and a soy protein isolate. Both of these proteins have certain characteristics that the other one doesn't. By combining the two, a product could be developed that was very moderately priced ($5.00 per pound range!), with the highest PDCAAS score, with no carbs or fats, with a significant amount of glutamine and bcaas, with immune stimulating, naturally occurring peptides, with anticarcinogenic properties, with anti-estrogen qualities, which improves kidney function, which stimulates thyroid function (significantly), and which mixes instantly and tastes great. Tell me, how can this be beat? Unfortunately, at this time, there is no such animal in the protein supplementation market.

As a final note, please be sure that any protein you purchase is instantized. This means that the protein will mix easily into a liquid like milk without clumping and sitting on top. Instantization is worth its weight in gold as it prevents one from having to use a blender in order to dissolve the protein into the liquid. Manufacturers/processors use two methods to instantize. One is agglomeration which is the process of creating larger and more irregular shaped particles. This will allow the liquid to "penetrate" the protein powder, thus preventing clumping. The other method is to lecithinate the powder. With this process, lecithin is sprayed onto the particles of protein. Lecithin, being an outstanding emulsifier, will greatly decrease the surface tension between the liquid and the protein, thus allowing the protein to easily dissolve. The best products on the market are both agglomerated and lecithinated.

I can't stress enough that everyone NEEDS to read the nutritional specifications on the back of the label. This is where you can decipher (hopefully, if it's truthful) if the product is a wpc or an isolate. From what I have seen, whey isolates will sell for $40.00 or more retail for a kilogram (about 2 pounds). I truly believe that with all of the scamming going on right now in the whey market, I would be inclined to purchase an instantized soy protein isolate. Right now, soy protein is "out" with very few claims about it. I believe, at this time, you have a better chance of getting what you pay for with soy than with whey. To use (and add to) what Hulkster says, "Be careful, and watch your back (and your front)! Keep up the fight!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Recipes****

Section 5, Part 1, Recipes A) CHICKEN BREASTS STUFFED WITH HERB CHEESE
A) CHICKEN BREASTS STUFFED WITH HERB CHEESE
A) CHICKEN BREASTS STUFFED WITH HERB CHEESE

1/2 (8-oz) package Neufchatel cheese, softened
1 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
1/2 tsp lemon-pepper seasoning
1/4 tsp dried whole basil
1/4 tsp dried whole oregano
dash of garlic powder
8 boneless chicken breast halves (2 pounds), skinned
1 egg beaten
2 Tbsp water
1/2 cup fine, dry bread crumbs

METHOD:
1. Combine Neufchatel cheese, parsley, lemon-pepper
seasoning, basil, oregano and garlic powder in a small
bowl, stir well. Set mixture aside.
2. Trim excess fat from chicken. Place each piece of
chicken between 2 sheets of waxed paper, flatten to 1/3-
inch thickness, using a meat mallet or rolling pin.
3. Place equal portions of cheese mixture in center of each
piece of chicken; roll up jellyroll fashion. Tuck in
sides, secure with wooden picks.
4. Combine egg and water in a small bowl, stir well. Dip
each roll in egg mixture, dredge in bread crumbs. Place
rolls in a 12x8x2-inch baking dish. Bake at 400 degrees for 30
minutes. Remove wooden picks to serve.

Yield: 8 servings
Per Serving: 208 calories, 5 gm carbohydrate, 29 gm protein, 7 gm fat, 172 mg sodium

B) SALMON PATTIES

1 15 1/2-oz can pink or red salmon
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1/4 chopped celery
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 Tbsp lemon juice

METHOD:
1. Remove salmon bones, if desired, and break up fish with
a fork.
2. Add all remaining ingredients and combine thoroughly.
3. Make into patties and bake in 375 degrees oven for 20 minutes.

Yield: 6 patties
Exchanges Per Serving: 2 lean meat, 1/2 bread, 2 fat
Per Serving: 240 calories, 7 gm carbohydrate, 15 gm protein, 16 gm fat


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Questions and Answers****

Section 6, Part 1, Questions and Answers
Questions and Answers

I currently reside in Portland, OR and I'm looking for a workout partner in my area???

If we have any newsgroup members in this area, please drop me a note and I'll forward your e-mail address to Kevin.

What is there a big hype about creatine (Monohydrate) and is it all justified???


creatine Monohydrate by 3-4-5

This is the best thing to come to the sport of bodybuilding, since the weight belt.

At risk of going into too much detail, here is how creatine monohydrate works at the chemical level. Those familar with the Krebs cycle should be able to follow along. Your body uses a molecule called ATP as its most basic unit of energy. By breaking off a phosphate group from ATP and creating ADP, chemical energy is released that the body can use to tense a muscle cell. If a muscle runs out of ATP, it can no longer contract. Luckily, the body has a mechanism for reusing some of this ATP. creatine phosphate is also stored in muscle cells and it can donate it's phosphate group to an ADP molecule to reform ATP. What does this mean? It means you have more energy to power muscular contractions.

So why not just injest ATP or creatine phosphate? Because those compounds do not make it through the digestive track intact. creatine monohydrate is most readily absorbed and used by your body. 5 to 20 grams a day will have a tremendous affect on your muscle creatine phosphate levels.

The sharp reader will not that I left out how creatine monohydrate becomes creatine phosphate. To put it simply: I don't really know.

Regardless of how and where that magic step takes place, this stuff works. In addition to making you significantly stronger (I added 20 lb. to my bench in 6 weeks), it also allows your muscles to retain higher concentrations of water. This has two effects. First, it makes your muscles look fuller and causes you to gain about five pounds--sort of an instant gratification. Second, it provides an environment that is more friendly towards protein synthesis in the muscle cell.

Now that you know what it does and how it works, here's how to take it. creatine monohydrate comes in powder form. Don't get capsules, you'd end up popping 10 or 20 a day. Mix the powder with a fruit juice or some other high gylcemic carb beverage. Once it is mixed, you must drink it within fifteen minutes or the creatine monohydrate will break down into creatinine--an essentially useless compound. Avoid mixing it with citrus or any very cold drink. Citric acid, found in orange and grapefruit juice for example, breaks the creatine monohydrate down into creatinine. Particularly cold drinks accelerate the natural decomposition rate of the creatine and also don't allow it to dissolve as well. It is essential that you fully dissolve the powder. Failure to do so invariably results in a mildly upset stomach and diarrhea.

Note also that supplementing creatine will naturally lead to a higher concentration of creatinine in the blood stream. Liver problems often are detected by looking for unusually high levels of creatinine, so users of creatine monohydrate should not be alarmed if they exhibit this particular symptom of a liver disease.

The accepted dosage for creatine is 20 grams a day for five days to load it into your system and then 5 or 10 grams a day thereafter (depending on your weight) to maintain elevated levels. It's a good idea to spread the dosage out over the course of the day into 3 to 5 gram servings. Twenty grams in one shot is asking for stomach trouble.

There is a school of thought that believes the loading phase is redundant. The fact is most people load because that's how the initial studies with creatine were done and it's well accepted that this is an effective dosage scheme.

creatine is best absorbed after a workout when your body is very insulin sensitive. Insulin is the molecule responsible for getting the creatine out of your blood stream and into your muscles. The high glycemic carb drink is recommended because it spikes insulin production and allows quicker and more complete absorption of the creatine.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Companies, Mail-order Scams, Dealers, and Individuals that are BLACK LISTED****

Section 7, Part 1, Black List
Companies, Mail-order Scams, Dealers, and Individuals that are BLACK LISTED *** I'm going to take some heat for this list, but I'll be damned, if I'm going to sit there and let these frauds scam our newsgroup members, we all watch each others backs***
If you know of a company, mail-order business, dealer, or even an individual, that rips people off or may be tied to a DEA sting operation, please send that information in and it will be added to the BLACK LIST. This section is not for the use to screw with someone, so keep the facts honest and factual.

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co. , Greece: All outgoing mail/packages flagged by U.S. Feds.
Euro Care Mail-order Pharmacy, The Netherlands: A.T.T. shutdown due to MM2 article.
B. Mougios & Co.
Pittakou 23 T.K., 54645, Thessaloniki, Greece
Shutdown
Paul Parker/ Carlos
P.O. Box 83130
San Diego, CA 92138
Busted and DEA maintaining P.O. Box for info. gathering
IC (formerly shal)
P.O. Box 465
North Jackson, Ohio 44451

Scam/fakes

chosto@hotmail.com
Negative reports from members
dave@glasscity.net
Negative reports from members
Rejuvenation
Negative reports from members
IMP
Negative reports from members
Sports Supplements
Counterfeits/fakes
MDT
Counterfeits/fakes
Pharma-Europa
Counterfeits/fakes
R. M. Products
Counterfeits/fakes
Farmlette
Counterfeits/fakes
Winfield Assoc.
Counterfeits/fakes
Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex)
Counterfeits/fakes
Swess Pharma
Counterfeits/fakes
T.J.
Counterfeits/fakes
JNM
Scam/fakes
Box 50242, Tucson
Scam
Spider Labs
Scam
Pro Tech Sport, U.K.
Scam


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Counterfeits/fakes****

Section 8, Part 1, Counterfeits/fakes, Special thanks to SPOOK, Anabolix for their contribution!!! Fakes: (junk/useless)

Organon (Greece), Deca-Durabolin, Lot#931104-012, Exp. 991128, 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box.

Counterfeits: (copies/good products)
Here are some of the counterfeits floating around, good news is that they actually contain what they are suppose it. They all look legit, except the labels peel off too easily (on the Steris Products). I'll record lot#/date as they become available.

Negma (France), Parabolan, Exp. 08/96
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Propionate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Suspension 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), HCG


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Cool Web Sites****

Section 9, Part 1, Cool web sites

Cool Web Sites





http://www.cen.uiuc.edu/~bunner

The Hugeness Homepage

United States Homepage - GlaxoSmithKline

Drug Testing Procedures for Athletes

http://www.2000.fairfax.com.au/artic...ty/cheats.html

New Olympic Drug Testing

Uniserve Home

Athletic Research Group Site

ANNOUNCEMENT: Mass Quantities, a newly-formed company which sells almost exclusively supplements in their raw, bulk form, will be ready for business sometime within the first two weeks of March. I have personally spoken with the owners and can assure you that their intentions are to bring the highest quality supplements at bottom basement prices. They should be carrying UNIQUE compounds such as Phosphatidylserine, CLA, HMB, soy isolate/whey isolate protein powder, creatine, 7-hydroxyflavone and others. I will put a post out to everyone in this newsgroup when Mass Quantities finally opens for business!

SPECIAL NOTE: I'm trying to get an idea of the type and the depth of knowledge/experience our members have, whether it's in the fitness, medical, physical therapy, trainer, government, etc area. This will assist me in contacting the right members for additional information in setting up the next newsletter sections. If you have a common nickname that you use, please let me know what you'd like to be called and that way I can forward the right information to the appropriate person. Your comments, suggestions, and information is what is going to enhance this newsletter into what we all what it to become, an unbiased informational source. All submitted information, names, e-mail/snail-mail addresses, and comments are private and will not be released, unless an originating individual requests otherwise. I have also been approached about generating a hard copy (color/graphics/the works) version of this newsletter, let me know what you think of the idea.

DISCLAIMER: The author of this Newsletter is a Certified Personal Trainer and CNA, with no other qualifications in the field of Science, Chemistry, Sports Medicine, etc... This newsletter is based on research done by the author. An attempt has been made to make it a practical source of information, rather than scientific. Prescription medication is illegal, unless authorized by a physician. The author is not approving or recommending this use of Anabolic steroids or other hormone substitutes.

"Be careful and watch your back.....Hulkster


----------

